# cctv camera voltage



## peter kotar (Apr 5, 2003)

hey guys, in the dumps right now. i have a d-max dwc540dv dome security camera (12v-250mA) i accidentally hooked it up to the wrong power lead 24v.is it toast or would there be some kinda onboard protection maybe a reset. anyone know??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's almost certainly toast! If you've disconnected it from everything, then powered it up again and it doesn't work, it probably never will.

Depending on the actual construction of the P/S in the camera, it may be reparable, but that's a job for a knowledgeable tech.


----------

